# 4/4 Mosquito 'Thaw KSU OPEN! $1k GUARANTEED!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Mosquito pushed open today!

http://www.dobass.com/2015WEBFORMS/KSU/MOSQUITOTHAWOPEN.html

As in previous years KSU opens the season with the OPEN 'Thaw event...just in time! 

This has become a strong benefit fundraiser for the team- two weeks they'll be heading to the NATIONAL FLW EVENT!!!

So far only KSU and Penn State making a strong pre-register showing! As with many... even the kidz are playing the weather!!!

Fish as just a team OPEN ~ $100 pre-register

Volunteer and get paired with collegiate angler ~ $90 pre-register

MAIL TODAY!!!

You can fish with normal two man team- no problem. No collegiate angler in your rig, your team is not eligible for *guaranteed Collegiate bonus of $1,000* and your entry is $100, as well, your maxed at two anglers in rig.

If you fish with your normal two man team but wanna take a kid fishing (volunteer team)- we'll discount your entry and pair you and pay you $1k more if you are highest finishing collegiate team (YES, that is THREE people in boat) "SHARE~LEARN~WIN!"

You can be a collegiate team of one, two or EVEN three collegiate anglers, your team can fish as an OPEN team and as a collegiate angling team- both entries are due (Thaw entry & Collegiate angler entry) and only ONE school can be represented.

ALL teams- regardless if just a Thaw open team, a volunteer team, a college team, a one man, two man, or three man... YOUR LIMIT IS THE BOATS' FIVE BIGGEST FISH for weight

http://www.dobass.com/2015WEBFORMS/KSU/MOSQUITOTHAWOPEN.html

njoy~
nip


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

The wind must of put a hurting on that ice today.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Prognasticators (hate 'em) report non-accumulating snow showers will persist during the early morning hours Saturday....

No green fish is worth your life (Rule #4)

SLEEP IN! Ramp pays take your time! Most of all... be safe in route to Mosquito State Park!!!

*START TIME IS NOW 9:00 AM*

Still in need of FOUR volunteer teams for traveling PENN State anglers! Contact [email protected] to prelink your team!

nip


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

Anyone have the results of today's tournament?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/KSU/MOSQUITOTHAW/OPEN2015.html

Sure DO!bass

Njoy~
nip


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

Looks like everyone had a blast and caught some fish. Great job!!!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Not a bad start to the season considering the ice that was on the lake just a few days prior!


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Great tournament!! They brought in some big bags for this time of the year! I'll be heading there bc Ive been at portage and its tougher than nails!!


----------

